

Ask HN: More demand or more supply for mobile dev freelancers? - AznHisoka

Is there more demand or more supply for mobile app developers right now? I'm considering doing some freelancing in the future, but if the market is saturated with app developers, I might dabble into something else.
======
gexla
There is more demand than supply for pretty much any sort of developers.
Within your competition, it doesn't take much to be far enough ahead of the
masses that you will easily be able to get work. So, the market may appear
saturated, but much of that competition is largely invisible. Also, not all
app developers are freelancing, X percentage of those developers are working
on their own thing with no interest in freelancing.

Another very important item to keep in mind is that freelancing is running a
business, and business management (and all the things that go with it) is not
easy. Of all the X developers out there, a substantial proportion of them
either can't run a business or shouldn't be trying (these people are the types
who are leaving a trail of screwed clients everywhere they go.)

So, if you can get ahead of the masses in your dev skills and get ahead of the
masses in your business management skills, then you have nothing to worry
about (except for thinking what could be possible by building your own apps.)

